# Lefty oder Fatty



## mtb-frickhofen (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Biker,

ich möchte mir demnächst ein Hardtail zum "Rasen" zulegen. Meine Wahl fiel auf das Cannondale F 900 SL. Ich schwanke bei der Gabel zwischen der Lefty DLR Titan und Super Fatty Ultra DL. Kann mir da jemand eine Entscheidungshilfe geben? Ich fahre CC und ab und an mal ein Marathon.
Mein Händler meint, ich sollte lieber die Fatty nehmen. Fürs Hardtail hätte die Lefty einen zu großen Federweg. Was meint ihr?


----------



## iNSANE! (29. Oktober 2003)

UNBEDINGT die Lefty!
Ich hab sie auch, und sie auf vielen Maratons und XC's schätzen gelernt! 
Steif, und VIEL komfortabler, bei einem nur geringen Gewichtsnachteil - also, was vergibst Du dir  mit der Lefty?
Du hast eigentlichnur Vorteile, und 150g mehr ist KEIN Grund, zumal die Optik auch cool ist!
Mach es - Du wirst es SICHER nicht bereuen!
Der Hub ist auch kein Problem - hast ja lock out, und die Charakteristik kannste mittels Luft ja härter machen.
Die softe Kennlinie spielt ihre Vorteile VOLL aus je länger es wird!
Mit welcher XC Renngabel (und das ist die Lefty schon!) kannste es sonst schon so bergab krachen lassen? EBEN!
Nimm die Lefty! Ich liebe sie! Und Dir wird es nicht anders gehen - Du wirst merken, dass Du nix merkst - so muss eine Gabel sein!
Komfortabel und WARTUNGSARM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swyp (30. Oktober 2003)

Hi,


ich sag nur ,nehm die Lefty !!!!

gruß

ELO Lefty Carbon Fahrer


----------



## king_f (30. Oktober 2003)

ciao

zieh dir die *FATTY* rein!!!
ist enorm steif, fast wie eine Starrgabel!!!!!! geiles TEIL!!!!!


----------



## Frank S. (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren ein Jekyll mit Fatty Ultra gekauft. Da ich das Bike überwiegend für Touren in den Alpen benutze habe ich mir dieses Jahr eine Lefty gekauft und ich muß sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Man schwebt quasi über die Trails.

Mein neues Hardtail hat aber wieder eine Fatty. Die Gabel sollte für den Raceeinsatz eigentlich ausreichen. und ich will mit dem Bike jede Wurzel spüren.   
 Ob ich mit dem Teil aber lange Touren fahren werde kann ich noch nicht sagen. Es wird auf jeden Fall nicht so konfortabel sein wie mein Jekyll.

Aber du solltest die Gabeln am besten mal Probefahren. Durch die verschiedenen Gabeln  ändert sich auch die Geometrie des Hardtails, da die Lefty länger ist als die Fatty. 

Wenn man nach dem Aussehnen geht kommt nur eine Lefty in Frage, dass ist klar.

Und kümmere dich nicht darum was die ganzen Leute dir erzählen die nichts von den Cannondale Bikes halten. Die meisten haben so ein Teil noch nie gefahren!


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank S. _
> *Wenn man nach dem Aussehnen geht kommt nur eine Lefty in Frage, dass ist klar.*



Nun das sehe ich anders. Mir gefällt die Lefty nicht. Die Fatty verschmilzt fast schon mit dem Bike. Vom Komfort her reicht mir die Fatty absolut aus und der Vorteil der freien Laufradwahl kommt auch noch hinzu.


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (30. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Biker,

danke schon mal für eure Einschätzungen. Das hat mich eigentlich schon ziemlich in meiner Einstellung bestärkt, mir die Lefty zuzulegen. Für nächste Woche habe ich mir ein Testrad gebucht, dann werde ich als alter Fully-Fahrer wohl wissen, was es heißt ein Hardtail mit Lefty zu fahren. Die Fatty kenne ich ja schon von meinem SV 500. 

Aber noch mal zu deinen Ausführungen iNSANE!

Mein neues Hardtail mit Lefty wird mich, wenn ich es beim Downhill so richtig krachen lasse, schon längst abgeworfen haben, obwohl die Lefty noch lange nicht genug hat,- oder was denkst du?

Bis dann


----------



## iNSANE! (30. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtb-frickhofen _
> *
> Aber noch mal zu deinen Ausführungen iNSANE!
> 
> ...



*G* Ich kenn ja deine Fahrtechnik nicht, aber das wird wohl kaum das Problem werden
Ich hab meine Spezln am Gardasee mit meinem F900SX verseilt - und die hatten Jekylls und Scalpels - also abwerfen wird dich ein CANNONDALE nie - die sind "Treu wie Gold" - und gehen mit Dir ins Grab  - Lifelong Garantie 
Aber der Tenor dieses Threads ist klar pro lefty! Mach es - du vergibst dir SICHER nix.
Das Design ist natürlich geschmackssache, klar.

Schreib mir aber dann mal Deine Erfahrungen per PM - dann kannst mir ja sagen ob ich zuviel versprochen hab


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (30. Oktober 2003)

OK. iNSANE! 

sobald ich meine ersten Erfahrungen gemacht habe, sag ich dir bescheid. Es wird wohl eine Lefty werden.

Bis dann


----------



## 007ike (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

ich fahre ein Jekyll mit Lefty! Ein Wahnsinn, ich kann mich hier meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, die Lefty ist topp. Sie hat mich auch schon vor einigen Abgängen bewahrt .

Aber auch ich wollte mir noch ein Hardtail kaufen mit Fetty. Ich denke sie paßt besser zu einem HT. Jetzt macht ihr mich hier aber wieder stutzig!

Nächste Woche fahr ich ein neues F 600 mal probe, dann sehen  wir weiter.


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo 007ike,

wenn du probegefahren bist, klingel mal hier durch. Ich bin gespannt. Ich machs genauso.

und tschüss,



http://www.mtb-frickhofen.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joob (1. November 2003)

Hi U. von mtb-frickhofen,

habe alle Vorberichte gelesen und schließe mich der allgemeinen Meinung an. Also - Fatty raus - Lefty DLR rein. Nur warte nicht so lange mit deiner Kaufentscheidung, denn sonst sind alle DLR`s vorgeordert. So wie ich es mitbekommen habe wollen die meisten Fahrer noch schnell eine "alte" DLR und nicht die "neue" MAX haben. Die MAX würde auch in einem F keinen Sinn machen. Du brauchst für deine Vorhaben die Lefty DLR. Dort kannst du wunderbar pumpen bis die Druckstufe  für deinen Geschmack hart genug ist - nun noch schnell die Zugstufe justieren und ab in den Wald. Und wenn du deine Kumpels zersägen willst - Lockout rein und ab........
Außerdem haste ja ein Bike mit der Fatty - welches ich auch an deiner Stelle als Zweitrad behalten würde.

Ein alter Bekannter
Joob

PS: Viel Spaß mit deinen Kaufabsichten
Einmal Cannondale immer Cannond..................


----------



## Nummer5 (5. November 2003)

PRO Lefty

Hi,

Ich fahre seit neusten ein Jekyll mit Lefty DLR.
 GÖIL, GÖIL, GÖIL 

Bin vorher ein Hardtail mit Judy / Judy AIR gefahren. Die Lefty ist zig mal besser.
Sie ist supersteif was man sofort beim einlenken merkt.
Wenn man sie mal richtig eingestellt hat spricht sehr gut an und hat IMO eine ideale Kennlinie.

Nachteile:
Durch den HOHEN Druck schluckt sie kleinste Unebenheiten nicht perfekt und läst sich schlechter einstellen.
Da Upside Down ist die Montage des "Tachos" etwas...anders. Man muss sich was basteln oder teuer kaufen.






Nummer5


----------



## Gassi (5. November 2003)

Hallo Zusammen,

also betreffend der Lefty DLR braucht Ihr Euch keine
sorgen zu machen.

Die Gabel ist 2004  immer noch im Cannondale - Programm !
(Wird noch an einem Bike in der Serie verbaut /
 Siehe Cannondale-Homepage)

Man kann also bei einem guten Fachhändler ab 2004
zwischen sechs verschiedenen Gabeln wählen:

1. Lefty Max (130)
2. Lefty Max TPC+ (130)
3. Lefty DLR (100)
4. Lefty Jake (100)
5. Lefty ELO Carbon (100)
6. Fatty Ultra DL (80)

Einer meiner besten Freunde "Marathon" - Aldi hat sich
ebenfalls das Cannondale F 900 SL in der Team Siemens
Lackierung (REP 2004) bestellt !

Ein Traumrad !

Ich bin aber der Meinung das Du für das Bike nur die Fatty Ultra
bekommst, da der Händler das Bike im Rahmenset nur mit
der farblich abgestimmten Fatty bekommt !

Bin mir aber in diesem Punkt nicht sicher !
Da musst Du halt mal nachfragen !

Jens


----------



## Joob (6. November 2003)

Hi Uwe,

leider verdrückt...............................


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2003)

Hi

bin das F 600 gefahren. Ich würde mir keine Fetty nehmen. Lieber das Mehrgeld in die Lefty investieren. Das F 900 werde ich im Frühjahr mal fahren.


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (30. November 2003)

Bin das F 900 SL (Siemens Mobile) mit der Lefty DLR (Aluminium) probegefahren. Das Teil hat mich überzeugt, habs sofort bestellt. Allerdings mit der Lefty DLR Titan,- mein Händler hat noch eine für bekommen. Wenns da ist poste ich mal ein Bild. Bin jetzt schon heiß.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-frickhofen (17. Dezember 2003)

hi leute,

diese woche ist das rad beim händler eingetroffen. ich habs schon in einzelteilen gesehen. wenns zusammengeschraubt ist schick ich wie versprochen ein bild.

...und tschüss

uwe


----------



## cf700caad4 (19. Dezember 2003)

Nimm auf jeden Fall die Fatty! Ich fuhr auch 2 jahre diese gabel, siet kurzen fahr ich einen FOX F80 RLT, die fatty ist die beste gabel, ih steig jetzt auch wieder auf cannondale um, und zwar Cannondale F900sl in Siemens Silber! Das ist das beste Bike, wases gib! !  Viel spass damit beim biken!


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi Jungs und Mädels,

das gute Stück ist heute angekommen, morgen früh wird es erstmals ausprobiert. 

Bis dann

Uwe


----------



## Martin M (30. Dezember 2003)

Hmmmm, jaaa ...
also über das Aussehen, Geschmack etc. lässt sich ja wunderbar streiten.
Ich fände optisch die Fatty viel besser ...

Egal, wenigstens hast du ordentliche Bremsen dran! Bin von meinen 04er Louise echt begeistert, bremsen wie Sau!

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike! Und eine 100mm-Gabel ist nicht unbedingt zu verachten, auch nicht am HT. Fahre die O24U auch z.Zt. mit 100mm am Blizzard, ist nicht verkehrt - und macht VIEL Spaß!!


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (30. Dezember 2003)

Hi Goldi,

kannst das Frühstück schon mal ordern, grinz 

Uwe


----------



## Joob (31. Dezember 2003)

Gude Uwe,

dein Lefty-Siemens sieht gut aus. Ab jetzt nur noch "R A C E" - oder ?
Immer einen halb gepumpten Schlauch und Kartusche ins Trikot und ab geht er der Peter.

Bis morgen um 09:00 auf der Bahn


Joob

PS: Vergiss den PS   nicht !


----------



## bugmtb (31. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
Tolles Bike!
Da gibt es gar nichts auszusetzen....
Den Vorbau noch umdrehen, und ab in den Wald.
Ich fahr jetzt auch schon seit 2 Jahren die Lefty Carbon.


----------



## skyline (10. Januar 2004)

Echt ein Sahneteil das Scalpel. Gewicht? 
Ists eigentlich auch möglich an so nen Vorbei als Normalsterblicher zu kommen?


----------



## bugmtb (10. Januar 2004)




----------



## bugmtb (10. Januar 2004)

Gewicht ist ehrlich 10,75 kg
Das Bike ist auch für "Normalsterbliche" leistbar.
Mein Scalpel ist eine Sonderedition vom Team SoBe.
Hab eine gute Quelle in den USA
Preis ca. 2200.- bis 2.600.- Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyline (11. Januar 2004)

Das Scalpel ist schon super, steh aber mehr auf Hardtails. Das mit dem Normalsterblich war auch auf die Teamedition bezogen, dass es kein normales 900er in SoBe ist sieht man ja. Es geht mir in erster Linie nur um den Vorbau(meinte ich im ersten Post schon hab aber irgendwelchen shice geschrieben). Der würde mein Baby perfekt ergänzen, schließlich ists die Replica vom SoBe Team.
Meine Kontakte in die USA sind leider nicht ganz so gut (um genau zu sein sind die nicht vorhanden!)

Das Gewicht ist übrigens goil! Mein Hardtail wiegt schließlich (noch) 10.9kg! und das Scalpel von nem Kollegen 11,6kg! Also: RESPECT!


----------



## Mr.Fork (9. Mai 2004)

Kann nur Lefty sagen


----------



## iNSANE! (11. Mai 2004)

Nummer5 schrieb:
			
		

> PRO Lefty
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Woher hast du den Tacho Adapter?
Gruß, Felix


----------



## Nummer5 (12. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Habe so ein Ding leider auch nicht   
Gibt es aber für (zu) teures Geld hier -> http://www.caadman.de/Cannondale/Zubehor/Tachohalterung/tachohalterung.html
Beim großen E gibts die Dinger oder den Lefty-Finger auch.
Bin gerade selbst am bastel.


----------



## stahlratte (12. Mai 2004)

Hihooo,

also beim Sigma-Tacho (mit Kabel) braucht man nicht viel basteln: einfach den kleinen Empfänger an der Bremsleitung (nahe an der Bremse) mit Kabelbinder fixieren...

Bevor ich 50 Euro für so einen "Finger" ausgebe, würde ich mir sonst lieber einen neuen Sigma-Tacho kaufen....Vor allem sehen diese Adapter nur häßlich aus...

 

Stahlratte


----------



## mtb-frickhofen (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

bin jetzt die ersten 1000 mit dem F900 SL und Lefty DLR Titan gefahren. Bin absolut begeistert. Das Ding geht ab wie die Sau. Meine Überlegung das alte SV 500 neben dem F900 weiter zu fahren, habe ich aufgegeben. Ich hab`s verkauft. Obwohl es ein gutes Bike war, weine ich ihm keine Träne nach. 

Das "Geschoggel" berghoch hat endlich ein Ende, jetzt gibt`s nur noch Druck aufs Pedal. 


Uwe


----------



## teutoradler (16. Mai 2004)

Aloha!

Naja, ist jetzt eh zu spät - aber ich hätte mir die Fatty gekauft. 

Gibts eigentlich eine Lefty die 80mm Federweg hat? Fahr zur Zeit ein CD Scalpel - ist wirklich absolut geil. Wiegt wir oben schon geschrieben ~ 11,6kg - es geht aber noch locker an die 10kg ran (etwas tunen). Und machen kann ich mit dem Bike wirklich alles. 

Mal so eine Frage zwischen durch, wenn ich mit meinem Radel springe oder einfach mal vorne bremse, kanckt mein Radel - ich denke irgendwo vorn am Steuersatz. Kennt zufällig jmd. sowas? Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?
Nen Kumpel von mir hat auch nen Scalpel, er hat es nicht - früher am alten Cannonden Super V hatter er sowas auch. Aber da war es wohl nicht schlimm. 

So denn..!


----------



## stahlratte (16. Mai 2004)

@annihilator:

Jep: soweit ich weiß, kann man die lefty (DLR) mit entsprechenden Distanz-Scheiben auf 80mm runtertunen....

Das habe ich mal im PDF-Manual bei CD gelesen...

Stahlratte


----------



## 007ike (17. Mai 2004)

Bring aber nicht viel, da die Höhe erhalten bleibt, d.h. du verkürzt nur den Federweg, die letzten beiden 2cm gibts dann nicht  mehr.

Das tolle an der Lefty ist ja, dass du sie von der Höhe her absenken kannst, da kannst du die 10 cm lassen und sie trozdem 2 cm absenken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BertoneGT (18. Mai 2004)

@007ike

Da musst du aber saumässig aufpassen, dass der Reifen nicht das Steuerrohr frisiert !!!! Sonst machst du nen ziemlichen Salto !

Bei mir habe ich voll eingefedert max 10 mm Platz, da ist nix mit absenken. Und das obwohl ich 1,9er Reifen drauf hab.

Also Achtung mit sowas !

@mtb-frickhofen: Gratuliere nebenbei ! Ich sehe, meine mail-Interventionen pro Lefty haben sich gelohnt 

Christian


----------



## Harteiler (26. November 2007)

...Winterzeit Bastelzeit! Naja,habe das Thema über die SuFU ausgegraben & es hat mich inspiriert Das es Sinn macht auf Lefty umzurüsten weiß ich ja nun,aber die Palette der Lefty's hat sich inzwischen sicher erweitert!? Mit welcher Lefty würdet ihr unter aktuellen Gesichtspunkten eine Fatty Ultra DLR ersetzen ! Ich hätte dann den Furiorahmen (bzw.BadBoy '06) mit einer Nigel Nagel Neuen Rohloff drinn  !Von dem SPV halt ich irgendwie nicht soviel,finde es komisch wenn da irgendwelche Einstellung sich von selber einfach so ändernFahren tue ich Wald Feld Flur,wiege so 80kg!Kann man denn an der Lefty 203er Scheiben fahren & vor allen ist das alles auch für diese Symbiose ausgelegt & zugelassen ?Ich würde sicher nach einer gebrauchten Ausschau halten,hat ja Zeit !Sinnvoll wäre es eh,da ich sowiso noch ein Halbwegs vernünftiges Vorderrad brauche!Also.........!

              Grüße an alle CDler  !


----------



## Harteiler (30. November 2007)

...hat denn keiner eine Antwort für mich  ? Hab mich ja inzwischen schon weiter informiert ! Also es kommt wohl nur eine DLR in Frage ! Aber sollte man da eine Carbon nehmen , eine mit Aluachse oder Titan ? Was emfehlt ihr denn nun ???


----------



## BertoneGT (30. November 2007)

Hi,
ich würde eine DLR mit mechanischer Blockierung und Titan-Achse nehmen.
Ist mit abstand die Robusteste (und meiner Meinung nach auch die Beste)

Carbon und ELO kann man machen, kostet aber bloß viel Geld und kann kaputt gehen (bzw geht garantiert kaputt, zumindest das ELO).

Die MAX Varianten passen nicht zum Hardtail, meine Meinung.

203er Scheibe geht bei den DLR-Varianten NICHT (100mm Federweg), bloß bei der MAX (130mm Federweg).
Die DLR kann maximal 180mm eine Scheibe vertragen, wenn die Scheibe größer ist wird der Faltenbalg weggeraspelt.

Ansonsten bedenke gut, ob du dein Vorderrad öfters für den Transport ausbauen musst (wie groß ist dein Auto?). Mich nervt die Lefty, weil ich das Bike damit nicht so leicht in meinem Auto transportieren kann, da ich nun immer das Hinterrad ausbauen muss, aber Vorderrad und Lenker recht sperrig bleiben.
Wenn der Transport aber keine Rolle spielt, lohnt sich der Umbau schon.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Harteiler (30. November 2007)

...naja aber die Titan hat doch noch das Innenleben der ersten Generation ! Das wurde ja mit der DLR2 verbessert ! Könnte man nicht auch eine DLR 2 nehmen & evtl. die Titanachse da später mal reinbauen ?! Gibts denn irgendwelche Nachteile bei den Carbonvarianten ?


----------



## BertoneGT (1. Dezember 2007)

Naja viel zu verbessern gabs da nicht - meiner Meinung nach wurde im Laufe der Modellvarianten eher der Herstellungspreis für CD gesenkt, und nicht die Performance für den Kunden verbessert.

Ich fahre mehrere Leftys, und das seit 8 Jahren, und halte die DLR mit mechanischer Blockierung und Zugstufenverstellung sowie Titanachse für die beste Version - null Probleme und super Performance. 

Ganz am Anfang hatte ich sogar eine der ersten Version mit geschweißter *Stahl*achse (bis 2000), ich persönlich hatte damit keine Probleme aber es war halt etwas schwerer und eine Schweißnaht ist generell gefährdet auf Spannungsrißkorrosion, also lieber Titan einteilig nehmen.

Carbon ist "Nice To Pose Around" aber es gab mal (2002 oder so) einen Rückrufaktion weil irgend eine Klebung nicht gehalten hat und es ist halt ein etwas fragiles Material, wenn es dich mal auf die Nase legt. 

Believe it!

Viel Spass
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harteiler (1. Dezember 2007)

BertoneGT schrieb:


> aber es gab mal (2002 oder so) einen Rückrufaktion weil irgend eine Klebung nicht gehalten hat und es ist halt ein etwas fragiles Material, wenn es dich mal auf die Nase legt.
> 
> 
> Viel Spass
> Chris



...ja,ich sehe das eigentlich auch so !
Da ist ja der Unterschied der DLR2 haubtsächlich 10mm mehr Federweg & eben die Aluachse,die ja eigentlich billiger,also nachteilig ist!Der Federweg ist ja für'n Harteil nicht von Nöten ! Da hast du wohl recht,die Titanium wäre wohl die beste Wahl !Gibts die eigentlich noch neu ???


----------



## BertoneGT (9. Dezember 2007)

Puh, keine Ahnung.
Ich vermute eher irgendwo als Restposten oder eben gebraucht.
Aber lieber mal direkt beim Dealer nachfragen!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Harteiler (9. Dezember 2007)

...naja Titan hin Titan her  ! Bin nun zu einer nigelnagelneuen DLR2 für 320,- gekommen  ! Na wer kann da schon wiederstehen  !


----------



## BertoneGT (9. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, ein Sonntagabend in der E-Bucht, da kann viel passieren 

Ich hoffe du hast gleich ein Laufrad mit bei, sonst bist du ruck zuck noch mal ein paar Hunnis los.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Harteiler (9. Dezember 2007)

...nee,ist natürlich ohne Rad ! Das brauch ich noch ! Bzw. eine Nabe,die würde ich mir dann einspeichen lassen ! Ein paar hundert sind's nicht . Bei Vaust kostet ein Rad mit XC 717 in schwarz so 160,- ,ich würde gern aber eine gebrauchte Nabe mit verwenden .Bin noch auf der Suche !! Wenn du was weißt!?!?
                     Grüße!
..übrigens: war nicht Sonntag,sondern Wochnetags ! ;-)


----------



## BertoneGT (10. Dezember 2007)

Nee, habe leider momentan keine Nabe "frei"
Achte unbedingt darauf, dass du eine Nabe mit 6-Loch Bremsscheibenbefestigung bekommst, und nicht die bis ca 2002/2003 verwendeten 4-Loch!!! Für die 4-Loch gibt es eigentlich nur bei HOPE passende Scheiben, und das noch mit Aufpreis.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Harteiler (10. Dezember 2007)

...ja ich weiß !! Mir ist bei eBay eine Omega durch die "Lappen gegangen"   Nachts um1 in co.uk 30,- + 10,-Versand    ! Bin eingepennt   
Naja,mal schaun !!


----------



## ronmen (14. Januar 2008)

mal eine allgemeine verständinsfrage/oder habe ich etwas verpasst -
cannondale scheint ja, was ihre SI bzgl headshok systemen angeht, abzubauen? -
obwohl jetzt fox mit bei dem im geschäft ist.. (nur noch halt am rush, scalpel und vereinzelt hardtails) -
max sind ja gar nicht mehr zu finden (?)


----------



## Harteiler (14. Januar 2008)

....was meinst du mit SI abauen ?


----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2008)

swyp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> ich sag nur ,nehm die Lefty !!!!
> ...



v-brake fatty, sonst lefty!!

fahr selbst eine umgebaute carbon titanium von 2001, die hab ich auf knapp über 1200g getunt; die neue carbon sl wär natürlich erste wahl, aber is mit ca. 800,- aftermarket-endpreis schon heftig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (14. Januar 2008)

aja, vom gewicht her is es sich wurscht; die etwas schwerere lefty-nabe machst mit ohne schnellspanner wieder wett;


----------

